# Need tire upgrade recommendations for Islabikes Beinn 24" & 20" - How wide can I fit?



## Watarski (Nov 22, 2007)

*Need tire upgrade recommendations for Islabikes Beinn 24" & 20" - How wide can I fit?*

First, my kids and I absolutely love the Islabikes Beinn models. We couldn't be happier with them. After a year of riding on dry hardpack, my kids skills continue to improve. They could use some more grip and I'm looking to upgrade the Kenda SB8 1.5" wide tires that the bikes come with. I called Islabikes (US) and they stated that I could fit a 1.9" wide tire - however, I've seen some on here post about putting the Rocket Ron 2.1" wide tires on Beinns...did those fit well? Was that front and back? Any squeezing to get them through the brake pads? 
Any help is much appreciated!


----------



## Tjaard (Aug 17, 2007)

My 1.85 Schwalbe Mo Joe measures out to ~42mm, only slightly wider than the stock SB8, I have it on front, but it would easily fit on the rear, and offer much more traction, if you think that's needed in the rear.

My 24" Schwalbe Rocket Rons 2.1 measure out to 51mm, on the same width rims, so I'd say most 2.1 tires should fit on the front, as it's about 60 mm clearance on the fork.
Due to the narrow rims, you might have to squeeze a bit to get the wheel in and out of the brakes.


----------



## Watarski (Nov 22, 2007)

Tjaard - thank you very much for the info. I'm definitely going to get some bigger front tires for both bikes...Rocket Ron 2.1's for the 24", hopefully a Mow Joe 2.0 for the 20". However, it looks like the Mow Joe's are discontinued and are hard to come by. Not sure yet what I'm going to put on the back. I don't necessarily HAVE to upgrade them, but the Kenda SB8 1.5s look awfully skinny back there...


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

The black jack comes in 20 x 1.9. Not a terrible tire considering what's available in the width.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

When we had v brakes I just used to deflate the tyre./and or undo the cable for the v brake... it's not much hassle if you have a track pump... better than compromising on tyres

More than half the hassle seemed to be that in order to dial in the correct reach on the levers, the pads ended up so near the hubs its a struggle to remove. (So more rim than tyre width)


----------

